# Hymer B584 Waste Tank Leak



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Looking for some help on a leak on the waste tank :? my neice and her hubby has a S640 which had a small leak coming from the square inspection panel, that turned out to be the outlet tap and was easily fixed. 

Over the Christmas period mine sprung a leak from the same panel, I assumed it was the same tap as well so took it apart cleaned and reassembled then tested it by putting 3 gallons of water down the kitchen sink, great no leak  .

However after using the shower today, water is pouring from the inspection plate again 8O I can only assume that the shower outlet is the problem :roll: 

The question is, does any body know how I go about fixing this leak :roll: 

Thanks in advance,

Keith


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Keith,
I'm a bit late on parade to answer - but nonetheless the first it seems!

I've also had a leak from the shower outlet of my B564 due to the fact that the material the shower is made of is very thin and also unsupported. Taking it apart from inside the van it was obvious the plastic tray sandwiched between the stainless grating and the outlet pipe had broken away. Vibration no doubt.

Is this your situation?

I made a running repair with mastic to seal the joint, a length of tent peg placed across the outlet and tied to the grating with a couple of plastic ties. The grating is, of course, screwed to the outlet pipe. This kept me going for a month till I got home and now I need to knock up a more permanent solution which will need a serious support taking the weight from below.

Hope it helps.

David.


----------

